# Maske in anderes Dokument kopieren



## Thomas D (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

In Dokument A habe ich eine Ebene maskiert. Nun möchte ich diese Maskierung (nicht die Auswahl, nur die Maskierungsvorlage) in einem anderen Dokument B anwenden. Wie kriege ich das hin?

MfG, Thomas D.

BTW: Ich habe bereits "Save Selection" prbiert doch leider kann ich hier einerseits die Selection nur in das hiesige oder ein neues Dokument speichern und es wird zu allem Überdruss auch die Auswahl und nicht nur rein die Maske kopiert. Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt  ...

_
EDIT: Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, was ich eigentlich machen möchte. Ich würde gerne ein Bild eines Abfangjägerpiloten aus dessen Sauerstoffmaske simulieren. Vergleichbar mit der Sicht eines Feuerwehrmannes, Soldaten oder SWAT-Polizisten im Einsatz mit Nachtsichtgerät. Wenn jemand dazu ein lässiges Tutorial hat, nur her damit  ...
_


----------



## Alexander Groß (29. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht hilft das hier: Masken kopieren


Alex


----------

